# what to take plain creatine with?



## Tha Don (Jan 21, 2004)

i know dextrose is good, but i can't seem to find any in the my area (or on the net with UK distribution)

what alternatives are there?

I've heard of grape juice, any other juices or anything?

orange juice? apple juice? they ok?

i just mix the 5g with a glass of juice n' drink?

sorry if the question is dumb, i used to use all in one formulas but now i'm gtting them all seperate so its a lot cheaper, and hopefully more effective

peace


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 21, 2004)

Plain old water is fine, but something with a little sugar, like juice, helps transport the creatine into your blood streem and muscles much more efficiently


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheRoyalOne *_
> Plain old water is fine, but something with a little sugar, like juice, helps transport the creatine into your blood streem and muscles much more efficiently



yeah thats what i thought, thats why i'm asking, what options are there for me to use?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

for spiking blood glucose grape juice will work best as far as juices.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> yeah thats what i thought, thats why i'm asking, what options are there for me to use?


Like Prince said, grape juice seems to be the local favorite. You can also add it to your protein shake.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 21, 2004)

cool, i'll try n' find some grape juice

orange or apple no good?

what bout maltodextrin, i might be able to get hold of some of that.... or is dextrose optimal?

oh n' out of interest what dose everyone else use?

peace


----------



## Marble (Jan 21, 2004)

no orange juice


----------



## EEB_27 (Jan 21, 2004)

apple or grape


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 22, 2004)

i like apple best, so thats great

5g in a glass of apple juice 1st thing in the morning, and 5g in my PWO shake

thanks all!


----------



## cult_status (Jan 23, 2004)

If your considering experimenting with creatine transport try 5g with lucozade.  I'm telling you, I've never had pumps like it.  When posting this before everyone has said that I should drink creatine post workout, but i've been taking it pre-workout.

I workout in the morning, so this routine may not suit.
30 mins before working out i'll take 1 ECA, cereal (usually weetabix) and 330ml of lucozade with 5g of creatine.
I usually finish my routine with dumbell preacher curls, at the end of three sets my biceps are screaming for mercy.  After advice from Gopro I also put 5g in my post-workout shake.

I'm currently taking Swole V2, but the pumps aren't even close.  Maybe it's just me, or it could be the extra caffeine in the Lucozade.

I would be interested in anyone's feedback on creatine with lucozade.

BTW, you can get grape juice from most supermarkets, i've found it in Tesco and Somerfield.  Taking creatine with fruit juice never gave me the same results as lucozade, though.


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 23, 2004)

what is lucozade? i don't think i've ever seen it here in the US.

i take my creatine about 1/2 hour after breakfast w/ just water and then PWO with dextrose and whey. by the way.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cult_status *_
> If your considering experimenting with creatine transport try 5g with lucozade.  I'm telling you, I've never had pumps like it.  When posting this before everyone has said that I should drink creatine post workout, but i've been taking it pre-workout.
> 
> I workout in the morning, so this routine may not suit.
> ...



lol I just went to get som from ASDA, and I couldn't see 'grape' so I picked up 4 cartons of 'grapefruit' thinking it was the same... but now I hear thats different stuff and a big NO! when it comes to creatine transport

I guess I'll have to go back tomorrow n' try n' swap em over, I'll prob stick with apple, I workout in the evenings so I don't get creatine pre-workout, but on my next loading phase I give it a go!

Lucozade... similar to gatorade i think?? Its a enegry/sports drink pretty big in the UK

peace


----------

